
Interview with Max, an open-source deep learning engineer - Jasber
https://remotehabits.com/interview/interview-with-max-a-deep-learning-engineer-with-a-winning-strategy-for-distractions/?ref=hackernews
======
minimaxir
Stop deleting and resubmitting this.

